# Cheap Spare Bulb kit - Amazon



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

I have just seen this offer on hotukdeals for cheap bulb kit on Amazon

£3 gets you all the main bulbs plus others.

Free super saver delivery too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0012KQNY4

Ben


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not sure I understand how a bulb kit can be universal! :?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Be careful about putting cheap bulbs into modern vehicles with plastic reflectors !!, it can cause discoloration and overheating

Loddy


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

No longer available at that price now £6.00. Usefull if a rozzer abroad checks if you have a kit,gives you some breathing space.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Aldi or Lidles had them at the same price a short while back.
Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Not sure I understand how a bulb kit can be universal! :?


They are not exactly "Universal" as you have to specify which headlight bulb you need so it's "H1", "H4", "H7" (as appropriate) Universal bulb kit.

At least the ones I have are.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Stanner,
I think you'll find that it does say that "H1", "H4", "H7" *ARE *included in the kit.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> No longer available at that price now £6.00. Usefull if a rozzer abroad checks if you have a kit,gives you some breathing space.


Yes but the rozzer stands over you whilst you put one in,

Loddy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

loddy said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > No longer available at that price now £6.00. Usefull if a rozzer abroad checks if you have a kit,gives you some breathing space.
> ...


Well I hope you aren't driving certain models of VW or he'll have a long wait then, as I've been told that changing a headlight bulb is a main dealer job unless you know how to get the front bumper off.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> Stanner,
> I think you'll find that it does say that "H1", "H4", "H7" *ARE *included in the kit.


All of them?

Well that is a total waste, as the most you are ever going to need is possibly a H1 and a H7 for dip and main beams.
With either of the others a H4 is superfluous SFAIK.

All my Universal kits specify the headlight bulb type.

And I think I would be very dubious about the quality of any kit that can offer 3 headlight bulbs and all the rest + fuses for £6 let alone £3.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*off topic*



Stanner said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > bigfoot said:
> ...


Off topic I know but

BMW Made a V12 7 Series that you had to take the battery out to get to the low side A/C connector. But then when connected with the refrigerant hoses, you could not start the engine to draw the refrigerant in (had to use a heated still or long battery leads.

There was a BRABUS Version of a SMART Car that had to be re-designed because in order to change the battery, you had to remove the engine.

On our AUDI A2, you have to dismantle the centre console and half the lower dash to change the indicator relay. AUDI charge 2 hours for this job (Around £150 + PARTS). I Did it and lost half of my knuckle skin and have never managed to get the ash tray back!

Now VW have found a new money spinner!

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stanner said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > bigfoot said:
> ...


Yep Stanner.
My VW Golf says changing various bulbs is a main dealer job. But they lie.!!! Just a little investigation and nimble fingers and all are quite simple to replace.

Lidl often has a selection of H4 and H7 bulb kits for about €4 or €5.

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I have an account with the local branch of National car accessories wholesaler and can tell you that the retail mark up on bulbs is huge.
We are talking many 100%.
When I bulb I buy a box of 10 as that is about the same as you'll pay for one in Halfords.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Insert a "buy" and it makes sense.


----------

